# Hi, everyone



## Hwoarang_tkd26 (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi everyone.
Im new to the site and so far I like it, I find a lot of help here as well as friendly people.
My real name is Joseph, my primary style is TaeKwonDo (2nd black), I live in Utah, I just graduated high school in 04, I'm an asistant TKD instructor, I like to: go fishing, swimming, play video games, body build, and go shooting stuff.
My martial arts training consists of 7 consistant years of TKD training, two years of high school Wrestling, basic knowledge of Brazilian Jujitsu (I atended many seminars, and have a military friend who teaches me from time to time), and some boxing training.

-Hwoarang_tkd26


----------



## Sarah (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Joseph, great to have you here...Cool Avatar!


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome Joseph to MartialTalk,  
We need more Taekwondo people here although I only know of one TKD master, 4th, that's regularly on.  Might be wrong on that but can't recall. Anyway if you have any questions or experiences to share, this is the place.  BTW, I'm WTF, Taeguek & ITF forms as well since I tested for 2nd dan already.  TW


----------

